# I think we broke our dog!



## esslevy (Mar 23, 2013)

Last Tuesday (a week ago now), my husband brought home a high powered laser pointer to show the kids (my husband works in optics, so these gadgets come home from time to time) and in doing so, the dog discovered it. Much hilarity ensued as the dog rushed around chasing it. I came home later, my husband shows me how much Dash loves this thing and I remember in the back of my mind that we aren't supposed to "play that way" with the dog. We do some quick internet searching, and confirm that this ought not be a way to play with the dog. This becomes exceedingly apparent when at midnight, after the laser pointer has been put away for a couple hours, Dash is still wired, looking for the moving blue dot. Needless to say, the laser pointer has been banished. Yet, he still looks for it.

In fact, after this introduction on this one day, now a week past, he's become very sight-focussed. We still find him indoors, staring intently at the ground, watching for light movement. Outside (on days when it's been sunny), he gets intensely caught up on our shadows and tries to pounce on him. 

When he gets too focussed, we've been trying to correct with "Leave it" or simply "no" and a leash check if he's got one on. But seriously, it's been a week, what else should we be doing?

Sharon


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ess - good POINT - V's are not TOY's you play with 2 entertain YOU - these are working dogs YOU work with - so go back 2 basics - what works for the pup & what it was bred 4 will make the pup & you happy !!!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your pup... 
There is an old thread about Laser pointers, it may have some suggestions for you.
I seem to remember talk about the need for a specialist, but it sounds like you might be lucky enough to have taken it a way in time.
I sure hope so. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10251.msg76832.html#msg76832


----------

